
Now Opensourced: Project Code_Swarm, an experiment in organic software visualization - DaniFong
http://code.google.com/p/codeswarm/
======
Prrometheus
Can't wait to see the code_swarm of code_swarm after it's been open-sourced
for awhile.

------
DaniFong
A big thanks to Michael Ogawa, who originated the project, and undoubtedly put
in long hours cleaning up the code so as to be a palatable base for an open
source project.

------
bayareaguy
Don't get too excited - it's not quite available just yet.
<http://code.google.com/p/codeswarm/source/list> shows only the directory
structure at the moment.

~~~
DaniFong
/source/list is configured to list the contents of trunk. The existing code is
in /svn/prototype. To checkout a read-only copy, try pulling down the entire
repository:

svn checkout <http://codeswarm.googlecode.com/svn/> codeswarm-read-only

